# Platinum labs



## Achilles (May 6, 2014)

I was just wondering if any of you have heard of Platinum Labs? I got 4 vials of Test e and 6 wks of  DBol and was wondering the quality of their gear before diving in.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 6, 2014)

No experience heard of


----------



## TriniJuice (May 6, 2014)

if your not sure, order some labmax test kits....it'll be worth it to know what your injecting/ingesting if your not 100% on your source


----------



## DreamChaser (May 6, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> if your not sure, order some labmax test kits....it'll be worth it to know what your injecting/ingesting if your not 100% on your source



solid advice


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 6, 2014)

Not bright to buy from a lab u know nothing about......


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 6, 2014)

Premium or premier?  I can't remember wwhich one I used. But one of them was good.


----------



## Achilles (May 6, 2014)

I went off of a friend's word that it's g2g, I was just wondering if anyone here has any experience with this particular Lab


----------



## Achilles (May 6, 2014)

Ecks- Premium is the Lab


----------



## mistah187 (May 6, 2014)

Never heard of em. Doesn't mean they are not good though


----------



## stonetag (May 6, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Not bright to buy from a lab u know nothing about......


I'm with FD on this, even if a friend says g2g. Has your friend used it? if so he would appear physically (with heavy training and diet) that it was g2g. If he is just quoting someone else, it could be a slippery slope.


----------



## Achilles (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advise guys


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2014)

I thought you said Platinum Pharm was the name is the lab


----------



## Achilles (May 6, 2014)

Your right Steeler, it was Platinum. I was at work and thought that it was Premium. Sorry about that guys.


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2014)

Achilles said:


> I went off of a friend's word that it's g2g, I was just wondering if anyone here has any experience with this particular Lab



Achilles brother......you must not have a lot of faith in your friend........


----------



## Achilles (May 7, 2014)

I am hesitant on everything now and trying to get all the information that I can before doing my next cycle. I realize now, how much I did wrong when I was younger. This board has opened my eyes and head to a lot of shit. There is a lot of information and experience here and want to bounce as much as i can off of you guys before pinning again. Just because my friend hooked me up it still is smart to bring that info to the lot of you that has a wealth of knowledge. Hopefully with what he is saying and what this board can confirm; puts me in a more secure place and allows me to make the most informative decision.


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2014)

Achilles said:


> I am hesitant on everything now and trying to get all the information that I can before doing my next cycle. I realize now, how much I did wrong when I was younger. This board has opened my eyes and head to a lot of shit. There is a lot of information and experience here and want to bounce as much as i can off of you guys before pinning again. Just because my friend hooked me up it still is smart to bring that info to the lot of you that has a wealth of knowledge. Hopefully with what he is saying and what this board can confirm; puts me in a more secure place and allows me to make the most informative decision.



Good decision.  You cant beat the experience that is here.


----------

